# A bunch of Zidane threads



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

How much do you like Zidane now?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, that was fast









I still think there was a little 'floppage', these guys are always a little off balance, ready to go flat.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

he hit him with what looked like some serious force though.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Zidane is usually a pretty cool cat
Mattaratzi must have said something seriously insulting for him to lose it like that, in his last ever match..the world cup final!!!









I guess his wife/mother/sister/children were mentioned :laugh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I didnt expect Italy to win.. they got lucky. They were cashed out and tired when first entering ot.

I'm glad they did though.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

acestro said:


> Wow, that was fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ace, you cant call that a dive!
He hit him hard! if that was in the face he would have been a mess


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

That little Italian bitch fell like he got hit by a bus. Whata little rat


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'd have to say the Italian made the most of it. No doubt he got knocked over, but he flung his legs in the air a little to quick for me! It was almost like he'd gone down before Zidane stuck the nut on him


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

piranhasrule said:


> That little Italian bitch fell like he got hit by a bus. Whata little rat


thats cause your boy hit him like a bus


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Drew Drew Drew...

It's not the same without the accompanying soundtrack

http://zidaneheadbutt.ytmnd.com/


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

When you see people getting hit by things (fists, tackles, rocks, etc...) there's a 'whip-lash' effect. There should have been more of that effect. He had the awareness to whip his head back the wrong way for physics but the right way to get the red card whipped out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Bahahha, I just saw this penalty on full screen on my tv for the first time...

Whata joke.

Nice flop. Im suprised Italy doesnt recruit C.Ronaldo, they could easily win the Olympic team diving gold medal.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I tried, Lord KNOWS I tried, but soccer is just not for me










I'd pay oodles of money to watch all these floppers get hit by NFL linebackers.

oodles I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

the italians exagerated that way too much


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

that left leg kicking out... judas frickin priest.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> that left leg kicking out... judas frickin priest.


I agree it's clearly a flop.

However, in Soccer you aren't allowed to headbutt people lightly either.

If Zidane wasn't stupid enough to headbutt the guy in the first place this wouldn't have happened. It's not like it was incidental contact, so all these people crying foul need to seriously think about it for a second. Flopping aside, are you allowed to headbutt someone in the chest AT ALL?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

acestro said:


> *When you see people getting hit by things (fists, tackles, rocks, etc...) there's a 'whip-lash' effect. There should have been more of that effect. He had the awareness to whip his head back the wrong way for physics but the right way to get the red card whipped out.*


I THINK YOUR RIGHT MAN.....BUT STILL....


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Diving and flopping is what makes soccer suck. It seems like they fall more then guys in hockey who have skates on.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> *When you see people getting hit by things (fists, tackles, rocks, etc...) there's a 'whip-lash' effect. There should have been more of that effect. He had the awareness to whip his head back the wrong way for physics but the right way to get the red card whipped out.*


I THINK YOUR RIGHT MAN.....BUT STILL....
[/quote]

Oh, it's a foul, no doubt. And I didn't (and dont) care who won.

But when these announcers say 'wow, he's back out there playing after that...' ...yeah ...okay... I think his worst injury would be his back from him throwing himself onto it!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that italian must have said something REALLY bad for zeezu to react like that.

he's usually such a gentlemanly player...i still wish he had got him in the face tho. send that pretty boy italian home to some plastic surgery.hahaha

i still reckon he is part mountain goat, he f*cking rocked that guy.hahahah


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> that left leg kicking out... judas frickin priest.


I agree it's clearly a flop.

However, in Soccer you aren't allowed to headbutt people lightly either.

If Zidane wasn't stupid enough to headbutt the guy in the first place this wouldn't have happened. It's not like it was incidental contact, so all these people crying foul need to seriously think about it for a second. Flopping aside, are you allowed to headbutt someone in the chest AT ALL?
[/quote]

Maybe you're not allowed to headbutt anyone, but he definately is the most badass Frenchmen right now for that headbutt.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Its just come out that materazzi said something "very serious" about zidanes mother :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Good for Zidane


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Come on now, who the hell headbutts someone in the chest? If you're gonna get a foul, might as well make it a glamour shot.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> that left leg kicking out... judas frickin priest.


I agree it's clearly a flop.

However, in Soccer you aren't allowed to headbutt people lightly either.

If Zidane wasn't stupid enough to headbutt the guy in the first place this wouldn't have happened. It's not like it was incidental contact, so all these people crying foul need to seriously think about it for a second. Flopping aside, are you allowed to headbutt someone in the chest AT ALL?
[/quote]

Your right, it was deffinately a foul and deffinately a red card offence, but I still don't like to see people going down so easily. You wouldnt see that kind of play acting in England (well except if your a Chelsea fan)


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

This is the Final Match of World Cup Soccer and final game of Zidane's career - wrong time to start a barfight! He should have finished the game with class. He can't let words from other players upset him and make him act unprofessionally.

It is Zidane's fault that France lost the game - 100%. 
How can anyone applaud his actions???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you kidding me.....If you even touch a soccer player they go down like they have just been sniped by someone in the crowed. The acting in this sport is legendary. Guys in the NBA really need to pay attention to how a proper flop is executed by these guys....if you dont leave your feet...you havent totally committed yourself to the FLOP. 
This dude for instance....Pure brilliance and how a proper flop is executed. There is no attempt to regain your balance...not even a thought to step back and recoil from the blow....but like a $5 hooker.....the instant you feel any kind of pressure.....feet up in the air!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think it was a flop. He hit him with MASSIVE force.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Yeh he hit him with force, but if you got hit surely you would just fall to the floor? I dont think your legs would fly up into the air like you'd been hit by a car or something.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Are you kidding me.....If you even touch a soccer player they go down like they have just been sniped by someone in the crowed. The acting in this sport is legendary. Guys in the NBA really need to pay attention to how a proper flop is executed by these guys....if you dont leave your feet...you havent totally committed yourself to the FLOP.
> This dude for instance....Pure brilliance and how a proper flop is executed. There is no attempt to regain your balance...not even a thought to step back and recoil from the blow....but like a $5 hooker.....the instant you feel any kind of pressure.....feet up in the air!!!










Did anyone see Zidane's history? He's head butted before too, not as unusual as people would think for him. This was both a flop and a foul. Again, as GG mentions, you naturally would put your foot back to gather yourself... not kick it up and forward


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Thank you, Xenon!

I don't think it was a flop either.

He was hit square in the chest, that will take the wind right out of you and take away your center of gravity. Materazzi was done talking to Zidane and had refocused his attention on the game so he was not expecting a sucker-punch, otherwise he would have braced himself for the hit.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

'brace themselves' for a 'hit' is an oxymoron to soccer players.

I almost think they'd detach their own heads and throw them across the field to pretend like their heads got knocked off.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Just been on youtube and watched a couple of vids that show slighty different angles, and if you look closely as he goes down he puts one hand to his face, then realises thats not where he got nutted, then puts a hand to his chest, before finally realising it was slightly higher up and adjusts it again lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Do you think they practice these flops?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Wasnt a flop HAHAHA. Look at that left leg go. If the person who was hit was half a man, he would have just been knocked off balance a little, and it would have only been a yellow.

Was done talking to Zidane? Watch the replay. That scum was lipping him like the little p*ssy he is. Zidane pwned that little girl.

To stand up for taunting, flopping and cheating makes you no better then the ones doing it.



acestro said:


> Do you think they practice these flops?


Yep, I think I even see him practicing the headbutt reaction :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> and it would have only been a yellow


Even if he had stayed on his feet, it would have still been a red. You cant nut someone, no matter how hard you do it or no matter how much it hurts the other guy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dont know if I'd go THAT far Danny...

but I do frickin HATE this flopping nonsense...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Yea, maybe I am exaggerating.:laugh:

Its just so lame. I wish soccer was bigger over here, but no one plays it long term, kids go for hockey. I think its because its got a bad rep, and most of it comes from people sick of seeing teams like Italy and Portgual play thier little crying games. Next time, if my Irish dont make it again, Im goin for England. They play an honourable brand of football.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Zidane pwned that little girl.


Amazing how the peace loving hippie Danny turns into a violent hooligan when his team is losing. It was disgraceful, Danny.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course I am peace loving, but I also stand up for those who are just defending thier families...that Italian was mouthin off about Zizous sister (I thought it was mother, but same thing). Who is the real disgrace?

No doubt, a stupid move. At first I was like "WTF, that was stupid, why would he do that?" Then I heard the story, and now I support him.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

acestro said:


> 'brace themselves' for a 'hit' is an oxymoron to soccer players.
> 
> I almost think they'd detach their own heads and throw them across the field to pretend like their heads got knocked off.:laugh:


I agree that there was an egregious amount of flopping by many of the players/teams this year.

However, Zidane literally knocked Matterazzi off of his feat. Furthermore, Zidane didn't get a lucky hit, or accidentaly knock him over. That was a well paced hit - square on the chest - designed to knock an unsuspecting victim right off of their feat but not really hurt them.

The same results could have been achieved with a fist, shoulder, or foot when applied by an experienced individual. A boxer would throw a punch, a football player would use a shoulder. It's been done before. A soccer player, who is designed to head balls into a goal off of a corner kick for a living, would defineatly use the the headbutt. Also, don't tell me that was the first time that he ever did that move on someone. He has certainly practiced that move before, probably in a barfight or two.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

dont you ******* f*ck up my thread. i'll cut ya!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i'm not going to say i'm going to condone in him head-butting matti, but he really f*cking rocked him, if he wasn't "flopping" It looked awfully real to me. Anyway when i seen the highlight on ESPN I couldn't help, but chuckle a lil.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It was a flop.



gamgenius said:


> 'brace themselves' for a 'hit' is an oxymoron to soccer players.
> 
> I almost think they'd detach their own heads and throw them across the field to pretend like their heads got knocked off.:laugh:


I agree that there was an egregious amount of flopping by many of the players/teams this year.

However, Zidane literally knocked Matterazzi off of his feat. Furthermore, Zidane didn't get a lucky hit, or accidentaly knock him over. That was a well paced hit - square on the chest - designed to knock an unsuspecting victim right off of their feat but not really hurt them.

The same results could have been achieved with a fist, shoulder, or foot when applied by an experienced individual. A boxer would throw a punch, a football player would use a shoulder. It's been done before. A soccer player, who is designed to head balls into a goal off of a corner kick for a living, would defineatly use the the headbutt. Also, don't tell me that was the first time that he ever did that move on someone. He has certainly practiced that move before, probably in a barfight or two.
[/quote]

You need to remember that Zidanes shoulder/arm was hurt and I believe it was his right hand so chances are he couldn't punch the guy because he couldn't move his arm.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Hahahhahahah said:


> 'brace themselves' for a 'hit' is an oxymoron to soccer players.
> 
> I almost think they'd detach their own heads and throw them across the field to pretend like their heads got knocked off.:laugh:


I agree that there was an egregious amount of flopping by many of the players/teams this year.

However, Zidane literally knocked Matterazzi off of his feat. Furthermore, Zidane didn't get a lucky hit, or accidentaly knock him over. That was a well paced hit - square on the chest - designed to knock an unsuspecting victim right off of their feat but not really hurt them.

The same results could have been achieved with a fist, shoulder, or foot when applied by an experienced individual. A boxer would throw a punch, a football player would use a shoulder. It's been done before. A soccer player, who is designed to head balls into a goal off of a corner kick for a living, would defineatly use the the headbutt. Also, don't tell me that was the first time that he ever did that move on someone. He has certainly practiced that move before, probably in a barfight or two.
[/quote]

You need to remember that Zidanes shoulder/arm was hurt and I believe it was his right hand so chances are he couldn't punch the guy because he couldn't move his arm.
[/quote]
not very good at reading, are you?









I am not sure about your point, either... Are you saying Materazzi took a dive because Zidane's shoulder/arm was hurt? haha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Go get 'em Drew


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I'ma hit em wit ma robocut son.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Whoah, already lost my pic! Oh well, yours rules!









Crazyklown? Where the heck have you been?


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/soccer/story/5772720


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)




----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

great player. but lost all respect.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Just something to think about...I never expected anything better from the Italians but if it's true it even surpasses my expectations...

http://asia.worldcup.yahoo.com/worldcup/ar.../d8ip9nj8i.html


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> great player. but lost all respect.


He doesn't need your respect....


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

86_Monte_SS said:


> great player. but lost all respect.


Hes the world best player.. You think it matters to him whether he lost the respect from u?

"" Chirac ensured Zidane that he had France's respect.

"You are a virtuoso, a genius of world football," Chirac said. "You are also a man of heart, commitment, conviction. That's why France admires and loves you."

Many of the team's supporters seemed to agree.

According to the Paris police, some 15,000 people - many carrying signs that read "Zidane we love you" - packed the square in front of the Hotel de Crillon for a last glimpse at Zidane and his teammates""

and the link to that story

http://msn.foxsports.com/soccer/story/5772946


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

hes not the worlds best player. but w.e you guys are such soccer experts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

86_Monte_SS said:


> hes not the worlds best player. but w.e you guys are such soccer experts.


Let me guess, you played for Club Roma for a couple years, watched a premiership on TV one night when you couldnt sleep...then watched a few World Cup games and consider yourself an all out pro now :laugh:

Congrats Zizou!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Zizou.. Zizou we love you.....


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

86_Monte_SS said:


> hes not the worlds best player. but w.e you guys are such soccer experts.


Go to the link on the my first post on this thread... Erm.. might clear your confusion.. U dont need to be a soccer pro to "read" i guess...


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

zidane is not the best player in the world. and yes im a avid soccer fan i follow the serie A. but w.e no need to fight with you french


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

86_Monte_SS said:


> zidane is not the best player in the world. and yes im a avid soccer fan i follow the serie A. but w.e no need to fight with you french


Because u follow the Serie A, doesnt mean you are in the position to deny the thousands who voted him the best! And besides im not French, I just happen to appreciate and admire his talent and skills, rather than you, whose arguing on the basis of race? Shame on you!


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

wat ever hes not the best im in titled to thnk that


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Certainly he is a great player and maybe he was the best player 3 years ago... I believe Ronaldinho is the best player present day (even when he played terrible in the World Cup as many other great players did)...







!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> zidane is not the best player in the world. and yes im a avid soccer fan i follow the serie A. but w.e no need to fight with you french


zizou might not be "the best" this year. but for the last 8 years he has been. if you refute that then you arent watching proper football. but just going by what you hear on tv.

the guy was the BEST player in professional soccer for years. he was a gentleman, amazing player, and all around amazing guy.

get your head out your arse man.

he basically won the 98 world cup for france, 2 goals vs brazil in teh final...plus everything he's done in professional soccer outside of international play.

there's a reason ppl around the world have considered him the best for the past many years.

its because he WAS. its just sad that idiots who saw one headbutt seem to think that that will mar his reputation for the rest of his life. what a f*cking joke.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i heard the poofter italian either called him a terrorist, his sister a prostitute, or something else relating to his family.

supposedly he is going to come out to the media and say what was said.

it must have been quite bad for a normally friendly player to go crazy like that.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

im not sayin he wasn;t the best. im saying hes not the best. hes was immature. and people should realize that. he badly represented his country. PERIOD


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Puff said:


> there's a reason ppl around the world have considered him the best for the past many years.
> 
> its because he WAS. its just sad that idiots who saw one headbutt seem to think that that will mar his reputation for the rest of his life. what a f*cking joke.


Hell yes.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> wat ever hes not the best im in titled to thnk that


For god's sake learn how to spell or type or something... I can't make out what you are saying....


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Puff said:


> i heard the poofter italian either called him a terrorist, his sister a prostitute, or something else relating to his family.
> 
> supposedly he is going to come out to the media and say what was said.
> 
> it must have been quite bad for a normally friendly player to go crazy like that.


Agreed. I don't condone what he did...but I support Zidane. If any f*cker on this site is so lily white and perfect&#8230;.. let him/her cast the first stone....

Otherwise..shut the hell up...

we all know it was a mistake...and the Italian should be apologizing for tainting the career of one of the very best footballers the world as ever seen with a racist slur...I hope he is happy with what he accomplished. Regardless to people who love Zizou he will always be remembered fondly and with admiration.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jaejae said:


> i heard the poofter italian either called him a terrorist, his sister a prostitute, or something else relating to his family.
> 
> supposedly he is going to come out to the media and say what was said.
> 
> it must have been quite bad for a normally friendly player to go crazy like that.


Agreed. I don't condone what he did...but I support Zidane. If any f*cker on this site is so lily white and perfect&#8230;.. let him/her cast the first stone....

[/quote]

I don't recall the last time I headbutted an opponent because he talked trash during a GAME.







He is a digrace to the game and his country.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Puff said:


> zidane is not the best player in the world. and yes im a avid soccer fan i follow the serie A. but w.e no need to fight with you french


zizou might not be "the best" this year. but for the last 8 years he has been. if you refute that then you arent watching proper football. but just going by what you hear on tv.

the guy was the BEST player in professional soccer for years. he was a gentleman, amazing player, and all around amazing guy.

get your head out your arse man.

he basically won the 98 world cup for france, 2 goals vs brazil in teh final...plus everything he's done in professional soccer outside of international play.

there's a reason ppl around the world have considered him the best for the past many years.

its because he WAS. its just sad that idiots who saw one headbutt seem to think that that will mar his reputation for the rest of his life. what a f*cking joke.
[/quote]

Causing his country to lost the world cup kind of mars his rep, JUST A LITTLE. He should be banned from the game.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Fido The Great said:


> i heard the poofter italian either called him a terrorist, his sister a prostitute, or something else relating to his family.
> 
> supposedly he is going to come out to the media and say what was said.
> 
> it must have been quite bad for a normally friendly player to go crazy like that.


Agreed. I don't condone what he did...but I support Zidane. If any f*cker on this site is so lily white and perfect&#8230;.. let him/her cast the first stone....

[/quote]

I don't recall the last time I headbutted an opponent because he talked trash during a GAME.







He is a digrace to the game and his country.
[/quote]

Really??? When was the last time you were racially abused or someone called your mother something....What? I can't hear you...cat got your tongue???


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Fido The Great said:


> zidane is not the best player in the world. and yes im a avid soccer fan i follow the serie A. but w.e no need to fight with you french


zizou might not be "the best" this year. but for the last 8 years he has been. if you refute that then you arent watching proper football. but just going by what you hear on tv.

the guy was the BEST player in professional soccer for years. he was a gentleman, amazing player, and all around amazing guy.

get your head out your arse man.

he basically won the 98 world cup for france, 2 goals vs brazil in teh final...plus everything he's done in professional soccer outside of international play.

there's a reason ppl around the world have considered him the best for the past many years.

its because he WAS. its just sad that idiots who saw one headbutt seem to think that that will mar his reputation for the rest of his life. what a f*cking joke.
[/quote]

Causing his country to lost the world cup kind of mars his rep, JUST A LITTLE. He should be banned from the game.
[/quote]

Man...get over it....he didn't cause his country to lose anything...he was directly provoked to the point where he lost his cool...it's as simple as that...

He is only human after all....superman!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

he didnt cause his team to lose f*ck all.

he got tossed out in extra time...he scored their lone goal...and he nearly scored a second.

the excuse that he f*cked his team's chances of winning is for ppl who either didnt watch the match, or listen too much to what the media says.

he has always been incredibly mature and gentlemanly...he snaps ONCE, in his very last game of his career. and ppl call him "immature"...get a f*cking grip, and try to know some background before you go spouting sh*t about a great footballer.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive snapped playing sports. obviously for professionals it shouldnt happen, but you can name numerous times where athletes have had "meltdowns" and done something they later regretted.

the only thing is that all those athletes came back to the sport and could prove themselves again. with Zizou that was his last game, so all the idiots who havent watched him through his career will only remember the headbutt. which is hilarious really. if you havent watched the guy throughout his career, then you have no right to make an assumption about the main because of one thing that he did.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Puff said:


> ive snapped playing sports. obviously for professionals it shouldnt happen, but you can name numerous times where athletes have had "meltdowns" and done something they later regretted.
> 
> the only thing is that all those athletes came back to the sport and could prove themselves again. with Zizou that was his last game, so all the idiots who havent watched him through his career will only remember the headbutt. which is hilarious really. if you havent watched the guy throughout his career, then you have no right to make an assumption about the main because of one thing that he did.


Nicely put....


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> zidane is not the best player in the world. and yes im a avid soccer fan i follow the serie A. but w.e no need to fight with you french


zizou might not be "the best" this year. but for the last 8 years he has been. if you refute that then you arent watching proper football. but just going by what you hear on tv.

the guy was the BEST player in professional soccer for years. he was a gentleman, amazing player, and all around amazing guy.

get your head out your arse man.

he basically won the 98 world cup for france, 2 goals vs brazil in teh final...plus everything he's done in professional soccer outside of international play.

there's a reason ppl around the world have considered him the best for the past many years.

its because he WAS. its just sad that idiots who saw one headbutt seem to think that that will mar his reputation for the rest of his life. what a f*cking joke.
[/quote]

Causing his country to lost the world cup kind of mars his rep, JUST A LITTLE. He should be banned from the game.
[/quote]

What.. just cause one player gets sent off.. doesnt mean he makes the team/country lose, then what the F*ck is the rest of the team for? its not a one man show, its a team effort.. If he gets sent off, So what, theres still 10 people on the pitch who can play! He was the best for the past 6-7 years, and although this headbut didnt give him a smooth exit for the career, he will always be honoured and remembered for his talent, skills, and determination for the game!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sent off 14 times in his career! fifa are the biggest bunch of tossers this side of our government,they will just sweep it under the carpet


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

LOL, its so funny to read this.. Didnt u guys watch the game? The italians defenders tried to provoke him the entire game, he had a shoulder injury, and they kept pulling him. The guy was lucky he wasnt headbutted in the head.. A player like Zidane, his reputation/career cannot be touched by this mere crap. Its a physical game, this sh*t happens.. Dont have to cry over it!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

sh*t talking is part of all sports, but 'hitting below the belt' is not. 
in american football, players talk sh*t to each other every time they go to the line of scrimmage.

and in soccer, pulling the jersey is part of the game. it happens in every challenge for the ball, so saying that is part of the reason zidane headbutted the guy is BS.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

kryton2005 said:


> LOL, its so funny to read this.. Didnt u guys watch the game? The italians defenders tried to provoke him the entire game, he had a shoulder injury, and they kept pulling him. The guy was lucky he wasnt headbutted in the head.. A player like Zidane, his reputation/career cannot be touched by this mere crap. Its a physical game, this sh*t happens.. Dont have to cry over it!


didnt we watch the game? no-one is saying he wasn't provoked but he should be able to rise above it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

jiggy said:


> sh*t talking is part of all sports, but *'hitting below the belt'* is not.
> in american football, players talk sh*t to each other every time they go to the line of scrimmage.
> 
> and in soccer, pulling the jersey is part of the game. it happens in every challenge for the ball, so saying that is part of the reason zidane headbutted the guy is BS.


sorry man. but last time i checked the chest is not "below the belt"...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i meant illegal shots, douchebag


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

HAHAHAHA
oooohhh...the dreaded "D-word"...lol.

a cheap shot, and "below the belt" are slightly different.

punching someone from behind isnt cosidered "below the belt", but it is considered a cheap shot...they are different things.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

movie quote..



> If somebody gets in your face and calls you a cocksucker, I want you to be nice. Ask him to walk. Be nice. If he won't walk, walk him. But be nice. If you can't walk him, one of the others will help you, and you'll both be nice. I want you to remember that it's a job. It's nothing personal.





> Steve: Being called a cocksucker isn't personal?
> Dalton: No. It's two nouns combined to elicit a prescribed response.
> Steve: What if somebody callas my mama a whore?
> Dalton: Is she?


 jaejae do you even play any type of sports..its part of the game...its nothing personel...kobe bryant gets called a rapist..i haven't seened him go headbutting other players...he lets his game do his talking... if there was a big game to play, i'm going to do everyting and anything to get to the others players head..even if it means tell them that i had a crazy orgy with his wife,daughter and mother combined..its part of the job..zidane messed up and it cost his team the worldcup..no excuses...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

> According to the BBC, Materazzi said, "I wish an ugly death to you and all your family," and then told Zidane to "go f--- yourself"


And there we have it.

And apparently according to the program about it on TV, Materazzi called him a n-i-g-g-e-r


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

thePACK said:


> movie quote..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In respone to your question, YES, i do play and have played sports.

I would like to give your brief rundown of the sports I have played. Thereafter you can decide whether or not I know what I am talking about or whether you think I am a arsehole. So here goes:

Soccer: Played in primary school and into my first year at high school (total 8 years) Also, my family is a Man U family. All the men in my family call Old Trafford home. My father even goes so far as to write Alex Ferguson letters and emails every year telling him who he should buy and who he should sell from the club....it's in the blood so to speak.....(even though we are South African...don't ask)

Cricket: Played through primary school , high school and local club cricket (total 15+ years). At local club level I was considered a prety good seam bowler and opened the bowling for the club on a number of occasions. I also batted at number 6 or 7.

Tennis: Played through primary school, high school and club level (total 25 years). Thesedays I play socially when time permits.

Surfing: I started surfing in 1990 and have been in love with the sport/lifestyle ever since. I have surfed many of the best surf spots in South Africa incl Supertubes, Seal Point, Victoria Bay, and of course my home break of Port Alfred.

Kumdo (Kendo): I have been doing Kumdo for about 3 months and find it very relaxing and a great way to release stress and keep fit.

OK. Do you think I am qualified to talk about sport or not???

Firstly let me tell you that a shitload of sledging goes on in cricket, South Africans, the Brits and the Ozzies all do a fine damn good job of telling each other horrible things about mothers. sisters and wives...That being said it doesn't mean its right or OK or part of good sportsmanship. I know that neither is headbutting, however when you taunt in an effort to get a response then you shouldn't complain when the response comes in the form of a headbut to the chest. Yes, Zizou overeacted but blame also has to be put on the instigator. He is just as guilty, maybe even more so, then Zidane. In the end he was however successful....I wonder if he is proud of himself...

In my opinion he isn't good enough to eat sh*t from Zidane. He was probably brought up with a silver spoon in his mouth and a golden one up his arse.

At the end of the day is calling someones mother a whore or a f*cking terrorist part of the beautiful game??? And don't tell me words don't mean anything either. Go and call a black south african that choice word from the apartheid years and see if you don't get a bullet in the head or at the very least a broken nose, on or off the field. And another thing, racism should never rear its ugly head in sport and don't tell me its just a game. Go and tell Nelson Mandela that its cool to call people racist slurs in sports... Think about it....

Jay


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> 'brace themselves' for a 'hit' is an oxymoron to soccer players.
> 
> I almost think they'd detach their own heads and throw them across the field to pretend like their heads got knocked off.:laugh:


I agree that there was an egregious amount of flopping by many of the players/teams this year.

However, Zidane literally knocked Matterazzi off of his feat. Furthermore, Zidane didn't get a lucky hit, or accidentaly knock him over. That was a well paced hit - square on the chest - designed to knock an unsuspecting victim right off of their feat but not really hurt them.

The same results could have been achieved with a fist, shoulder, or foot when applied by an experienced individual. A boxer would throw a punch, a football player would use a shoulder. It's been done before. A soccer player, who is designed to head balls into a goal off of a corner kick for a living, would defineatly use the the headbutt. Also, don't tell me that was the first time that he ever did that move on someone. He has certainly practiced that move before, probably in a barfight or two.
[/quote]

You need to remember that Zidanes shoulder/arm was hurt and I believe it was his right hand so chances are he couldn't punch the guy because he couldn't move his arm.
[/quote]
not very good at reading, are you?









I am not sure about your point, either... Are you saying Materazzi took a dive because Zidane's shoulder/arm was hurt? haha
[/quote]

Not very good at reading? Lets see, you said he'd rather head butt because he's a soccer player instead of punching. I said he might have punched the guy if his shoulder was fucked up. If he can't move his arm, why would he try to punch the guy? Exactly. So he went with the headbutt. The entire play Materazzi was grabbing and hitting Zidane's injured shoulder, then add the fact that he said something about Zidanes sister or mother, well you know what happened. Zidane bumped the italian olympic diver.

Italy and Portugal should teach the guys in the NBA how to dive and draw fouls. Yes the Italian guy took a flop, watch the video, watch the entire game. All they did was dive, thats the only reason why Italy beat Australia.


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Im sorry but your missing the point here Zidane, for me, has gone from the greatest player i have known in my 19 years.. to an absolute muppet.

Lots of players get provoked, they say horrible things to each other.. but these are professional football players, they know that if they lash out, they get sent off and their team will most likely lose.. therefore they are complete retards if they lash out.

Jae Jae, Ive had things said about my mother, and suffered racial abuse.. and I've always laughed it off.. Why would you take to heart something that is being said purely to irritate you, its called having no self control or can also be defined as being an absolute idiot.

Zidane could have gone down as a true legend of the game, even if France had still lost.. and even if he'd took the last penalty and missed, losing them the cup.. noone would reject him as a legend even after that.

But turning round and headbutting a player like that is stupid, pure stupid.. and he does not deserve his status as a legend of football.



jaejae said:


> Firstly let me tell you that a shitload of sledging goes on in cricket, South Africans, the Brits and the Ozzies all do a fine damn good job of telling each other horrible things about mothers. sisters and wives...That being said it doesn't mean its right or OK or part of good sportsmanship. I know that neither is headbutting, however when you taunt in an effort to get a response then you shouldn't complain when the response comes in the form of a headbut to the chest. Yes, Zizou overeacted but blame also has to be put on the instigator. He is just as guilty, maybe even more so, then Zidane. In the end he was however successful....I wonder if he is proud of himself...
> 
> In my opinion he isn't good enough to eat sh*t from Zidane. He was probably brought up with a silver spoon in his mouth and a golden one up his arse.
> Jay


Yes the Italian was taunting to get a response and yes thats not right, so why would someone give him that response in order to please such an absolute prat? Why give him the satisfaction if he's such a bad person?

In my opinion the provocation and the headbutt are two seperate incidents, the provocation is nasty and unwanted.. but at least the guy was using his head.. he was sort of cheating.. in a way that may just have won his team the world cup.. so yes it was bad but look where it got him.

Zidane however, the only satisfaction he got from it was seeing that guy on the floor.. he lost control, it was not a smart thing to do and it was not going to see his country lifting the cup.. there was no point to it. it was stupid. He was not punishing the italian for taunting him, he was rewarding him, thats what he wanted.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

*Im sorry but your missing the point here Zidane, for me, has gone from the greatest player i have known in my 19 years.. to an absolute muppet.*

*But turning round and headbutting a player like that is stupid, pure stupid.. and he does not deserve his status as a legend of football.*

Sorry but do you even watch football?
Zidane has been one of the best players to play the sport over the last 18 years. Yes, he's played top level football for *18 years*

You only have to look at the amount Real paid for him to see just how highly regarded this player is...£45,620,000

Now lets see what he's achieved shall we?
12 year international career

FIFA World Cup (98)
Euro Cup (00)

Intercontinental Cup (96, 02)
European Supercup (96, 02)
Italian Supercup (97)
Italian Serie A (97, 98)
UEFA Champions League (02)
Spanish League (03)

French Young Footballer of the Year (94)
European Footballer of the Year (98)
FIFA World Player of the Year (98, 00)
World Soccer Player of the Year (98)
French Footballer of the Year (98, 02)
Euro Cup MVP (00)
UCL Best Player (02)
Spanish Super Cup (03)

And your saying he doesnt deserve to be known as a legend? yeh right


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

r8frazer said:


> Firstly let me tell you that a shitload of sledging goes on in cricket, South Africans, the Brits and the Ozzies all do a fine damn good job of telling each other horrible things about mothers. sisters and wives...That being said it doesn't mean its right or OK or part of good sportsmanship. I know that neither is headbutting, however when you taunt in an effort to get a response then you shouldn't complain when the response comes in the form of a headbut to the chest. Yes, Zizou overeacted but blame also has to be put on the instigator. He is just as guilty, maybe even more so, then Zidane. In the end he was however successful....I wonder if he is proud of himself...
> 
> In my opinion he isn't good enough to eat sh*t from Zidane. He was probably brought up with a silver spoon in his mouth and a golden one up his arse.
> Jay


Yes the Italian was taunting to get a response and yes thats not right, so why would someone give him that response in order to please such an absolute prat? Why give him the satisfaction if he's such a bad person?

In my opinion the provocation and the headbutt are two seperate incidents, the provocation is nasty and unwanted.. but at least the guy was using his head.. he was sort of cheating.. in a way that may just have won his team the world cup.. so yes it was bad but look where it got him.

Zidane however, the only satisfaction he got from it was seeing that guy on the floor.. he lost control, it was not a smart thing to do and it was not going to see his country lifting the cup.. there was no point to it. it was stupid. He was not punishing the italian for taunting him, he was rewarding him, thats what he wanted.
[/quote]

Bro, in your "19 years"....whatever...why don't you go and racially slur someone in Soweto or in Sao Paulo while playing a friendly soccer match and see where that get's you...

How dare anyone think that its OK to slur someone on the basis of "race". It's a slap in the face of people like Mandela, Ghandi, King, Biko etc....and you know what, just because it happens on a pitch doesn't make it OK...OK???

You know, I was gonna actually try and argue the point but if I have made no way with the last post then I am certainly not gonna even waste my time with you. Believe whatever the f*ck you wanna believe... frankly I don't give a sh*t about you or your 19 years of experience. Zidane doesn't need your admiration or respect. I think he has enough from his peers in football the world over from it's Pele, Beckenbauer, Henry the list goes on....funny though I don't see your name on it....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> In my opinion the provocation and the headbutt are two seperate incidents, the provocation is nasty and unwanted.. but at least the guy was using his head.. he was sort of cheating.. in a way that may just have won his team the world cup.. so yes it was bad but look where it got him.


Well Italy did a good job of cheating the entire World Cup. First against the US, then Australia, then France. Crap I guess cheaters do win. Lets all cheat.

And then sticking up for racism, real cool. FIFA was watching the crowds for racism when they should have also watched the teams and players.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Does anyone know when he is going to come out and saw what was said?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Does anyone know when he is going to come out and saw what was said?


when he finds the highest bidder i should think.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh, yeah, because we all know how bright France is and how they always support the right and moral thing...like providing banking and other financial services to terrorist supporting countries like Syria.

The people there don't have the slightest inkling of a brain, and anyone who agrees with their opinions is a mental midget. Just another piece of evidnce to NOT support Zidane.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Its funny how Italians call the rest of the world haters, then all of a sudden they all start hatin on Zidane because he pwned one of thier little rat players.

Zidane got the team that far, and the rest of the team could not carry the weight. Thus, they didnt deserve to win. I just hate to see the world cup go to a bunch of cheating floppers, who never should have made it past the first round to begin with.


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Wait a sec, at what point did I say racism is OK? Ive been racially abused and I know its no fun, but why rise to these idiots?

And secondly, did I not say that I thought Zidane was the greatest player I have ever seen? yes I did.. But that little trick he pulled off on that night, was stupid. He hit that guy for his own pleasure.. what else did he achieve other than hurting the guy? All he did was reward him for being racist / offensive whatever?

So don't go having a go at me for condoning racism (which I certainly do not), when Zidane is rewarding this guy with the frickin world cup, all because he was racist



Hahahhahahah said:


> > In my opinion the provocation and the headbutt are two seperate incidents, the provocation is nasty and unwanted.. but at least the guy was using his head.. he was sort of cheating.. in a way that may just have won his team the world cup.. so yes it was bad but look where it got him.
> 
> 
> Well Italy did a good job of cheating the entire World Cup. First against the US, then Australia, then France. Crap I guess cheaters do win. Lets all cheat.
> ...


Yeh Italy did cheat their way through and they didnt deserve it in the end, and thats why its takin England so long to get through, because most of the time we play decent honest football, its getting us nowhere.

What I am trying to say is both these guys are idiots, but in my eyes Zidane is the biggest.. The Italian acted like a dick, but he did it to gain an advantage, that is sick and nasty, but how can you not see that he is actually being a bit clever? He won the world cup for gods sake?

Zidane however, he acted like a Dick (headbutted the guy)... and what did he get for it? He was made into a villain, he's smart enough to know what happens if you headbutt someone on a football pitch in the world cup final and lose yourself and your team the cup but he still did it. He is a fool.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Its funny how Italians call the rest of the world haters, then all of a sudden they all start hatin on Zidane because he pwned one of thier little rat players.
> 
> Zidane got the team that far, and the rest of the team could not carry the weight. Thus, they didnt deserve to win. I just hate to see the world cup go to a bunch of cheating floppers, who never should have made it past the first round to begin with.


Hey man, taking a dive and headbutting are two completely different things. I don't condone either, and if you really watch the game you will see that France was playing dirtier than a 16th century pirate hooker. And THEN to blatatly attack someone like that...it's just reprehensible, and there is NO excuse for it, no matter what he said to him.

And stop b.s.'ing about how they should not have won against Australia - I've proved they deserved to win in post after post.


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Whats all this B.S about Zidane being a gentleman, he's been sent off more times than Roy Keane ffs


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Puff said:


> ive snapped playing sports. obviously for professionals it shouldnt happen, but you can name numerous times where athletes have had "meltdowns" and done something they later regretted.
> 
> the only thing is that all those athletes came back to the sport and could prove themselves again. with Zizou that was his last game, so all the idiots who havent watched him through his career will only remember the headbutt. which is hilarious really. if you havent watched the guy throughout his career, then you have no right to make an assumption about the main because of one thing that he did.












Well put mate.

Ive only been watching footy since WC98, and Zidane has always been my favourite. Leave it to the Italian soccer team to stoop to such a low level and try to provoke Zidane into blemishing his own career and reputation. Nice to the people in France giving him such a warm welcome the other night tho.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Headbutt=dumb

Racist/terrorist/family comments=over the line

Zidane=bad temper

(but possibly the only soccer player that doesn't have a collapsible spine)

whew... I'm done


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes your right he doesnt have the chance to prove himself again.

And he knew that!

That was the last game of his career and he was more aware of that fact than anyone.. so why the FK did he get himself sent off


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

r8, I agree with the England statement. I noticed that a few times, but it was very obvious against the Portchops. England just wouldnt dive, and it ended upcosting them. I think its awesome, and when the referees start calling an honourable game, England will shine.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

r8frazer said:


> Whats all this B.S about Zidane being a gentleman, he's been sent off more times than Roy Keane ffs


I think alot of that can be put down to Keane playing most of his carrer in England where the game has generally been alot more physical then it has in leagues from Spain and Italy where Zidanes played. In the Spanish and Italian leagues its alot easier to get cards for nothing tackles, whereas players in English leagues would get away with it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

THIS JUST IN

WHAT PROVOKED ZIDANE!!!!

see below...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

http://media1.break.com/dnet/media/content/zidane_head_butt_game.swf


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Zidane is innocent!










Ok no he's not but the Italian did make the most of it..


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

That flip is gold.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

See, what you guys don't seem to understand is that "Sports is 90% mental...the other half is physical."

He taunted him...SO WHAT??!! THAT'S PART OF THE GAME. You get over it, don't let it get to you, or YOU look like an *SS just like Zidane did. Period. He is a fool and a disgrace, and will forever be remembered as such.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, that's some funny stuff. The flip... hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Dont be mad at Zidane just because he moved out of his parents house before he was 30 :rasp:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> See, what you guys don't seem to understand is that "Sports is 90% mental...the other half is physical."
> 
> He taunted him...SO WHAT??!! THAT'S PART OF THE GAME. You get over it, don't let it get to you, or YOU look like an *SS just like Zidane did. Period. He is a fool and a disgrace, and will forever be remembered as such.


I disagree. In afew weeks time everyone will have forgotten about the incident and he'l be remembered for being the great player he was


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> See, what you guys don't seem to understand is that "Sports is 90% mental...the other half is physical."
> 
> He taunted him...SO WHAT??!! THAT'S PART OF THE GAME. You get over it, don't let it get to you, or YOU look like an *SS just like Zidane did. Period. He is a fool and a disgrace, and will forever be remembered as such.


Football is certainly not about insulting peoples familys and wishing death upon them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> See, what you guys don't seem to understand is that "Sports is 90% mental...the other half is physical."
> 
> He taunted him...SO WHAT??!! THAT'S PART OF THE GAME. You get over it, don't let it get to you, or YOU look like an *SS just like Zidane did. Period. He is a fool and a disgrace, and will forever be remembered as such.


I disagree. In afew weeks time everyone will have forgotten about the incident and he'l be remembered for being the great player he was
[/quote]

Agreed, but probably not in the U.S. Folks like myself wont be watching soccer for at least 4 years


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Im amazed at those defending Zidane. Seriously anyone who has played sports at a higher level and no im not talking grade school teams here knows that taunting is part of the game. The things said at the bottom of a pile in football or while the ref is looking the other way in lacrosse makes you mad but you dish it back knowing its part of the game. For a professional athlete to act out that way is simply amazing. I would expect to see that at a middle school soccer game but not from one of the greatest players of all time.

He will always be known as a great player but unfortunatly he will also be known as the man who let not only his team but his country down in the finals of the world cup that is also his final game of his carreer.

Way to go out dip sh*t.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Im amazed at those defending Zidane. Seriously anyone who has played sports at a higher level and no im not talking grade school teams here knows that taunting is part of the game. The things said at the bottom of a pile in football or while the ref is looking the other way in lacrosse makes you mad but you dish it back knowing its part of the game. For a professional athlete to act out that way is simply amazing. I would expect to see that at a middle school soccer game but not from one of the greatest players of all time.
> 
> He will always be known as a great player but unfortunatly he will also be known as the man who let not only his team but his country down in the finals of the world cup that is also his final game of his carreer.
> 
> Way to go out dip sh*t.



View attachment 112445


It doesn't matter WHAT was said...I don't care if he said he wanted to rape his dead grandmother...words are words...and it's all part of the mental game. You respond with words as well, or you ignore...you don't ever, ever attack like that.

And he may have very well cost his team the win, b/c he could not penalty kick. Maybe it would have been 5 for 5 and then who knows.

Either way, he lost his cool and paid the price...a much bigger price than he realized he would be paying, and I bet he would give ANYTHING to go back in time and no do what he did.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

acestro said:


> See, what you guys don't seem to understand is that "Sports is 90% mental...the other half is physical."
> 
> He taunted him...SO WHAT??!! THAT'S PART OF THE GAME. You get over it, don't let it get to you, or YOU look like an *SS just like Zidane did. Period. He is a fool and a disgrace, and will forever be remembered as such.


I disagree. In afew weeks time everyone will have forgotten about the incident and he'l be remembered for being the great player he was
[/quote]

Agreed, but probably not in the U.S. Folks like myself wont be watching soccer for at least 4 years








[/quote]

See people in the US dont watch Soccer anyway. It is quite possibly the most boring sport to watch besides golf, which can be more entertaining at times with the commentators.

That FLIP was great.

Italy still rocks, "well if the headbutter was here FrAnGe would of won" is horse crap.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

> good line from materazzi may have caused the head butt:
> 
> Marco Materazzi has admitted he insulted Zinedine Zidane prior to the head-butt which earned the Frenchman a red card in Sunday's World Cup final.
> 
> ...


If so NO WAY is that justification for a headbutt!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I hate to say it but if that's true, it's kinda funny and clever. "I'd rather take the shirt off your wife!"


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

id rather take the shirt off your wife.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

who cares?

scrap you should be happy he got the red card or you would have bene crying the last three days..


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

`I'd rather take the shirt off your wife'.

Gee, that explains everything, and that is a really good reason to: 
A. throw away everything that he worked for in his soccer career.
B. sabotage France's chance of winning the World Cup.
C. look like an idiot in front of the entire world.
D. watch the last 20 minutes of his final game from the locker room.
E. have to receive his 2nd place medal in the mail, not on the field with his teammates.
F. head-butt someone in the chest to defend the honor of his wife's boobs.

ROFLMAO









Yep, we sure do 'love you, Ziuziu!'






























VIVA ITALIA!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

zidane would have been the last guy to take the penalty kick. so france would have lost anyway. it was trezeguet's fault they lost, not zidane.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

this will become a funny forum saying. I can see it now.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DrewBoOty said:


> this will become a funny forum saying. I can see it now.


xenon should just post a red card when he ban's or suspends anyone


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> who cares?
> 
> scrap you should be happy he got the red card or you would have bene crying the last three days..


No, I am not happy that all of that happened; it is a blemish on the sport, and that is never a good thing. But apparently he would have been last to shoot, so either way Italy would have won, so all he did was shame himself.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The English papers are all saying materatzzi called zidane "the son of a terrorist whore"
The terrorist part comes from the fact he was born in algeria.
The plot thickens!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

He may have been the last to shoot during the PK., however he also sat out the 2nd OT. France was dominating the whole game from the second half on. Had he hung around to finish, the game may not have even gone to a shootout. Plus, it is very demoraleizing for a team to watch their best player get ejected.

So, yes, he did his fair share to lose the game.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> He may have been the last to shoot during the PK., however he also sat out the 2nd OT. France was dominating the whole game from the second half on. Had he hung around to finish, the game may not have even gone to a shootout.


That's a good point, too. Oh well, he will have to live with the "what ifs" for the rest of his life because he lost his cool.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> Whoah, already lost my pic! Oh well, yours rules!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno man. i just don't know.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Zidane *was* the best player in the world between 1997-2003.
I agree he came back to form during the tourament but other than that he has been a huge dissapointment for real madrid over the last few seasons....
Dont believe the hype! 
Welcome to 2006


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Whats all this B.S about Zidane being a gentleman, he's been sent off more times than Roy Keane ffs


I think alot of that can be put down to Keane playing most of his carrer in England where the game has generally been alot more physical then it has in leagues from Spain and Italy where Zidanes played. In the Spanish and Italian leagues its alot easier to get cards for nothing tackles, whereas players in English leagues would get away with it
[/quote]

not alot of people notice that england is only good because they play physical futbol. their technique is obselete. they play a power game with alot of long balls, unlike a team like brazil that is all finesse.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Hahahhahahah said:


> Not very good at reading? Lets see, you said he'd rather head butt because he's a soccer player instead of punching. I said he might have punched the guy if his shoulder was fucked up. If he can't move his arm, why would he try to punch the guy? Exactly. So he went with the headbutt. The entire play Materazzi was grabbing and hitting Zidane's injured shoulder, then add the fact that he said something about Zidanes sister or mother, well you know what happened. Zidane bumped the italian olympic diver.
> 
> Italy and Portugal should teach the guys in the NBA how to dive and draw fouls. Yes the Italian guy took a flop, watch the video, watch the entire game. All they did was dive, thats the only reason why Italy beat Australia.


I said his special move in any fight is to headbutt his opponent. Why don't you rewatch the take down and see that this is a move which he has practiced before! Notice that he ran ahead of matterazzi, then squared himself up and made the charge with 2 graceful steps. Do you really think he would ever throw a punch first when he is so much better with a headbutt?

As for your whining about the diving, unfortunately this is something that ALL the teams do, not just Italy and Portugal. You seem to forget that France's goal came from a PK due to a dive.

Oh by the way, VIVA ITALIA!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> Not very good at reading? Lets see, you said he'd rather head butt because he's a soccer player instead of punching. I said he might have punched the guy if his shoulder was fucked up. If he can't move his arm, why would he try to punch the guy? Exactly. So he went with the headbutt. The entire play Materazzi was grabbing and hitting Zidane's injured shoulder, then add the fact that he said something about Zidanes sister or mother, well you know what happened. Zidane bumped the italian olympic diver.
> 
> Italy and Portugal should teach the guys in the NBA how to dive and draw fouls. Yes the Italian guy took a flop, watch the video, watch the entire game. All they did was dive, thats the only reason why Italy beat Australia.


I said his special move in any fight is to headbutt his opponent. Why don't you rewatch the take down and see that this is a move which he has practiced before! Notice that he ran ahead of matterazzi, then squared himself up and made the charge with 2 graceful steps. Do you really think he would ever throw a punch first when he is so much better with a headbutt?

As for your whining about the diving, unfortunately this is something that ALL the teams do, not just Italy and Portugal. You seem to forget that France's goal came from a PK due to a dive.

Oh by the way, VIVA ITALIA!
[/quote]

View attachment 112450


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

jiggy said:


> Whats all this B.S about Zidane being a gentleman, he's been sent off more times than Roy Keane ffs


I think alot of that can be put down to Keane playing most of his carrer in England where the game has generally been alot more physical then it has in leagues from Spain and Italy where Zidanes played. In the Spanish and Italian leagues its alot easier to get cards for nothing tackles, whereas players in English leagues would get away with it
[/quote]

not alot of people notice that england is only good because they play physical futbol. their technique is obselete. they play a power game with alot of long balls, unlike a team like brazil that is all finesse.
[/quote]
That is absolute bullshit! Joe cole, wayne rooney, steven gerrard are some of the best technical players in the world.
The reason we played long ball tactics is because thats the only idea sven could come up with!
Stick to judo or whatever it is you do, leave the football to people who have a clue


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Whoah, already lost my pic! Oh well, yours rules!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno man. i just don't know.








[/quote]
hi


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u think u know mma n u call what i do judo. stick to soccer and leave the mma to people who have a clue.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

jiggy said:


> u think u know mma n u call what i do judo. stick to soccer and leave the mma to people who have a clue.


I never claimed to be an mma expert, i just watch it if its on tv and form my own opinion of what goes on.
And yes i do know the difference between jui jitsu and judo, i was trying to rile you but you didnt take the bait lol :rasp:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> The English papers are all saying materatzzi called zidane "the son of a terrorist whore"
> The terrorist part comes from the fact he was born in algeria.
> The plot thickens!


Yeah. I've heard from two separate sources that lip readers figure that something relating to his 'Arab' or 'Muslim roots' was used as an insult. Though I never heard what until now.

If that's what it was - I can understand it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

anger mangement


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Either way Zidane had the biggest balls in the world with that penalty kick. No other player would dare do what he did on that penalty shot in front of billions of people.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hahahhahahah said:


> Either way Zidane had the biggest balls in the world with that penalty kick. No other player would dare do what he did on that penalty shot in front of billions of people.


What the hell are you talking about? You actually think he aimed for the post and to deflect into the goal? Get a clue. He was lucky it wasn't .5 inches higher, and no way was he aiming for the post. N-O W-A-Y.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

THAT WAS AWESOME


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Either way Zidane had the biggest balls in the world with that penalty kick. No other player would dare do what he did on that penalty shot in front of billions of people.


What the hell are you talking about? You actually think he aimed for the post and to deflect into the goal? Get a clue. He was lucky it wasn't .5 inches higher, and no way was he aiming for the post. N-O W-A-Y.








[/quote]
it was intentional.
the good old chipped penalty, yer he overcooked it a bit but i agree it takes balls to try that in the world cup final


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Either way Zidane had the biggest balls in the world with that penalty kick. No other player would dare do what he did on that penalty shot in front of billions of people.


What the hell are you talking about? You actually think he aimed for the post and to deflect into the goal? Get a clue. He was lucky it wasn't .5 inches higher, and no way was he aiming for the post. N-O W-A-Y.








[/quote]

Get a clue? Well you seem to be such an avid soccer fan right? Because if you were, you'd know that Buffon is probably the best goalie in the world right now, atleast he was during the WC. Clearly Zidane was aiming right under the bar, little chip shot, and he had so much backspin on the ball that there was room for error. Probably the most unstoppable shot Ive ever seen (besides Beckhams shot from half :laugh: )


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> He may have been the last to shoot during the PK., however he also sat out the 2nd OT. France was dominating the whole game from the second half on. Had he hung around to finish, the game may not have even gone to a shootout.


That's a good point, too. Oh well, he will have to live with the "what ifs" for the rest of his life because he lost his cool.
[/quote]

Haha, Zidane doesnt give a f*ck. He's a legend. He's a hero in his country. He's the best player in the world (or so named by a group of experts) right now and he got to stand up for himself and do what every non-italian would like to do: Pwn an arrogant Italian soccer player.

He brought France to glory once, and he almost did it again with a team that shouldnt have made it past Spain.

Zidane


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Whats all this B.S about Zidane being a gentleman, he's been sent off more times than Roy Keane ffs


I think alot of that can be put down to Keane playing most of his carrer in England where the game has generally been alot more physical then it has in leagues from Spain and Italy where Zidanes played. In the Spanish and Italian leagues its alot easier to get cards for nothing tackles, whereas players in English leagues would get away with it
[/quote]

not alot of people notice that england is only good because they play physical futbol. their technique is obselete. they play a power game with alot of long balls, unlike a team like brazil that is all finesse.
[/quote]
That is absolute bullshit! Joe cole, wayne rooney, steven gerrard are some of the best technical players in the world.
The reason we played long ball tactics is because thats the only idea sven could come up with!
Stick to judo or whatever it is you do, leave the football to people who have a clue








[/quote]

jiggy, did you just come back to stir up sh*t?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wow i think this consolidation just cut a page off the lounge threads..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> wow i think this consolidation just cut a page off the lounge threads..


You are all welcome. Sometimes it seems like people like to start their own threads about a subject on which there are already 4 other threads because it makes them feel important.

Anyway, big effin deal. Guy made a bonehead play that may or may not have cost his team the World Cup, who cares ? Italy won, everyone (except for the French) is happy, everything's cool


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Either way Zidane had the biggest balls in the world with that penalty kick. No other player would dare do what he did on that penalty shot in front of billions of people.


What the hell are you talking about? You actually think he aimed for the post and to deflect into the goal? Get a clue. He was lucky it wasn't .5 inches higher, and no way was he aiming for the post. N-O W-A-Y.








[/quote]

Actually buddy I never said the part about hitting the post. So take your own advice and get a clue. He had balls to do a chip shot into the goal. He didn't even have to follow it up he knew it was in.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hahahhahahah said:


> Either way Zidane had the biggest balls in the world with that penalty kick. No other player would dare do what he did on that penalty shot in front of billions of people.


What the hell are you talking about? You actually think he aimed for the post and to deflect into the goal? Get a clue. He was lucky it wasn't .5 inches higher, and no way was he aiming for the post. N-O W-A-Y.








[/quote]

Actually buddy I never said the part about hitting the post. So take your own advice and get a clue. He had balls to do a chip shot into the goal. He didn't even have to follow it up he knew it was in.
[/quote]

Aaaah, you were talking about the a chip shot...not the post hit...big difference. Whatever, he still didn't even deserve the pk since it was a DIVE, and everyone who keeps complaining about Italy diving seems to have conveniently forgotten about that dive by the French.

Anyways, like RM said, Italy won & everyone is happy except the French fans, so I'm not wasting my time on cry babies anymore.






















VIVA ITALIA!!!






















View attachment 112473​


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Either way Zidane had the biggest balls in the world with that penalty kick. No other player would dare do what he did on that penalty shot in front of billions of people.


What the hell are you talking about? You actually think he aimed for the post and to deflect into the goal? Get a clue. He was lucky it wasn't .5 inches higher, and no way was he aiming for the post. N-O W-A-Y.








[/quote]

Actually buddy I never said the part about hitting the post. So take your own advice and get a clue. He had balls to do a chip shot into the goal. He didn't even have to follow it up he knew it was in.
[/quote]

Aaaah, you were talking about the a chip shot...not the post hit...big difference. Whatever, he still didn't even deserve the pk since it was a DIVE, and everyone who keeps complaining about Italy diving seems to have conveniently forgotten about that dive by the French.

Anyways, like RM said, Italy won & everyone is happy except the French fans, so I'm not wasting my time on cry babies anymore.






















VIVA ITALIA!!!






















View attachment 112473

[/quote]

Well still I hate Italy.









I was only rooting for France, one cause of Zidane, two cause of Henry, and three cause of their age. Plus I would have won $40 in the office poll if France would have won too.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Either way Zidane had the biggest balls in the world with that penalty kick. No other player would dare do what he did on that penalty shot in front of billions of people.


What the hell are you talking about? You actually think he aimed for the post and to deflect into the goal? Get a clue. He was lucky it wasn't .5 inches higher, and no way was he aiming for the post. N-O W-A-Y.








[/quote]

Get a clue? Well you seem to be such an avid soccer fan right? Because if you were, you'd know that Buffon is probably the best goalie in the world right now, atleast he was during the WC. Clearly Zidane was aiming right under the bar, little chip shot, and he had so much backspin on the ball that there was room for error. Probably the most unstoppable shot Ive ever seen (besides Beckhams shot from half :laugh: )
[/quote]

i think ricardo is a much better goalie than buffon. buffon is just tall, but he doesnt commit 100% when jumping to stop the ball..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hahahhahahah said:


> Well still I hate Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok...we'll still let you eat lasagna & pizza & let you enjoy our hot fashions on hot chicks & drive around on & work in the infrastructures our ancestors built...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Who's Zidane?

What's this "Italy" place people keep talking about?

There's a world outside North America? And if so - who cares about it?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

jiggy said:


> Either way Zidane had the biggest balls in the world with that penalty kick. No other player would dare do what he did on that penalty shot in front of billions of people.


What the hell are you talking about? You actually think he aimed for the post and to deflect into the goal? Get a clue. He was lucky it wasn't .5 inches higher, and no way was he aiming for the post. N-O W-A-Y.








[/quote]

Get a clue? Well you seem to be such an avid soccer fan right? Because if you were, you'd know that Buffon is probably the best goalie in the world right now, atleast he was during the WC. Clearly Zidane was aiming right under the bar, little chip shot, and he had so much backspin on the ball that there was room for error. Probably the most unstoppable shot Ive ever seen (besides Beckhams shot from half :laugh: )
[/quote]

i think ricardo is a much better goalie than buffon. buffon is just tall, but he doesnt commit 100% when jumping to stop the ball..
[/quote]
In the transfer market ricardo is worth about £4million, buffon is worth about £15m


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Who's Zidane?
> 
> What's this "Italy" place people keep talking about?
> 
> There's a world outside North America? And if so - who cares about it?


hahahaha! That's funny!

BTW, thanks, Ron Mexico, for combining these threads!


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I will only say that this mistake after all these years of superb playing by zidane will not change my respect for him.
His moves and tactical insight in the game have brought me so much joy over the years.
Not only the goals but most of all the assists where he let other players score are seldom seen in the football world.

I hope Italy enjoys their title,but they'll have never a player like zidane in their team.

greetz


----------



## naggalowmo (Jan 28, 2006)

That's pretty much the coolest move ever. Headbutt to the lungs!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Did anyone see that they actually hired a lip reader to see what was said? Something about wishing an ugly death to Zidane and his family...

...wait, they hired a lip reader?!?!? Oh brother.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

William said:


> I hope Italy enjoys their title,but they'll have never a player like zidane in their team.


Ummm...ever hear of Rossi? Or how about Schillaci? Both scored 6 goals in their World Cup Series. Eat that.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ftw

f*ck how do u put a flahs document in here?

fla. file


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

NaggaLowMo said:


> That's pretty much the coolest move ever. Headbutt to the lungs!


ur lungs r on ur back


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> I hope Italy enjoys their title,but they'll have never a player like zidane in their team.


Ummm...ever hear of Rossi? Or how about Schillaci? Both scored 6 goals in their World Cup Series. Eat that.
[/quote]

No, we havent. That was the whole point of his comment







Zidane


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> I hope Italy enjoys their title,but they'll have never a player like zidane in their team.


Ummm...ever hear of Rossi? Or how about Schillaci? Both scored 6 goals in their World Cup Series. Eat that.
[/quote]
Paolo maldini is easily on par with zidane when it comes to legendary status
So is roberto baggio for that matter


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

The rest of the threads were so insignificant mine ate them. Awesome!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

jiggy said:


> ur lungs r on ur back


Lol.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The Baggio comment got me thinking: Zidane could play in another Cup and have the memory of his lunacy removed from a lot of people's minds. When I think of Baggio, I unfortunately think of a penalty that sailed over the crossbars in a WC final, but a lot of people just remember him as perhaps the greatest player of all time for the Azzurri (sp?).


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

But Baggio collapsed under pressure in the finals if I'm not mistaken? Didn't he shoot way too high on the penalty shots?



ChilDawg said:


> The Baggio comment got me thinking: Zidane could play in another Cup and have the memory of his lunacy removed from a lot of people's minds. When I think of Baggio, I unfortunately think of a penalty that sailed over the crossbars in a WC final, but a lot of people just remember him as perhaps the greatest player of all time for the Azzurri (sp?).


Damn I posted before I read the entire topic. I guess I was right.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Hahahhahahah said:


> The Baggio comment got me thinking: Zidane could play in another Cup and have the memory of his lunacy removed from a lot of people's minds. When I think of Baggio, I unfortunately think of a penalty that sailed over the crossbars in a WC final, but a lot of people just remember him as perhaps the greatest player of all time for the Azzurri (sp?).


Damn I posted before I read the entire topic. I guess I was right.
[/quote]

Hitting the ball into orbit doesnt always mean they collapsed under the pressure. Sometimes they just miss-hit it, other times there just rubbish penalty takers!
I really doubt a player like Baggio would have let the pressure get to him


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> Hitting the ball into orbit doesnt always mean they collapsed under the pressure. Sometimes they just miss-hit it, other times there just rubbish penalty takers!
> I really doubt a player like Baggio would have let the pressure get to him


Well the ball wasn't even close from what I remember. I believe it was his shot and he was the 5th guy and he missed and that ended up losing it for Italy. (This is if my memory serves me right). All the weight of the world cup, the viewers, his team, and country, all was on him.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

He said that he disaparaged his mother and sister, and kept saying it. He apologized the the children but said he didnt regret knocking dude down on his ass.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> He said that he disaparaged his mother and sister, and kept saying it. He apologized the the children but said he didnt regret knocking dude down on his ass.


"I am a man before anything else," he added


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

William said:


> "I am a man before anything else," he added


A _man_ would have kept his cool and risen above. A _boy_ acts impulsively and foolishly as he did.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> "I am a man before anything else," he added


A _man_ would have kept his cool and risen above. A _boy_ acts impulsively and foolishly as he did.








[/quote]

Sometimes a man has to stand up for his family. You can't always let people run their mouths and think there are no consequences. He showed that every action has a reaction.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hahahhahahah said:


> Sometimes a man has to stand up for his family. You can't always let people run their mouths and think there are no consequences. He showed that every action has a reaction.


Yah, and his action had a realllllly bad reaction...he became a L-O-S-E-R.

View attachment 112604
View attachment 112603


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Sometimes a man has to stand up for his family. You can't always let people run their mouths and think there are no consequences. He showed that every action has a reaction.


Yah, and his action had a realllllly bad reaction...he became a L-O-S-E-R.

View attachment 112604
View attachment 112603

[/quote]

Man whatever the f*ck you say...

Zidane will always be loved by people the world over...who gives a f*ck what you think...

"L-O-S-E-R"....what the f*ck??...you teaching grade school or something???Is this spelling class...???


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Sometimes a man has to stand up for his family. You can't always let people run their mouths and think there are no consequences. He showed that every action has a reaction.


Yah, and his action had a realllllly bad reaction...he became a L-O-S-E-R.

[/quote]

But all his actions in his entire career have gotten him a great resume. He's a living legend the other guy for italy, whatever his name isn't.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Guys, just accept it, he's a disgrace now to all but france & french fans. The first step to recovery is admitting it. Unless you prefer to live life like this:
View attachment 112634


And by the way, the no-name who he knocked down SCORED THE TYING GOAL to keep Italy in the game, so yeah, Materazzi IS a legend now.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Great e-mail going around this morning:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/07/13/zi...adbutt_outrage/

Zidane headbutt outrage: new video evidence
Viral email offers fresh perspective
By Lester HainesPublished Thursday 13th July 2006 11:57 GMTFind your perfect job - click here for thousands of tech vacancies. Pity if you will poor old Zinadine Zidane: sent off during the World Cup final for a serious infraction of FIFA's "no headbutting Italians" rule and now reduced to the status of French national hero with enough cash in the bank to enjoy a lifetime of truffles, stuffed songbirds and fine vintage champagne.

Indeed, while the rest of the world was struggling to contain its outrage at Zidane's unsportsmanlike use of the Glasgow handshake, Jacques Chirac counterattacked with: "I would like to express all the respect that I have for a man who represents at the same time all the most beautiful values of sport, the greatest human qualities one can imagine, and who has honoured French sport and, simply, France."

Well, therein lies the rub, mon ami. How you view the whole thing depends largely on your national perspective, as nicely demonstrated by a viral email we received this morning:

As seen by the Germans:
View attachment 112642


As seen by the French:
View attachment 112643


As seen by the Italians:
View attachment 112644


As seen by the Americans:
View attachment 112645


As seen by the press (I SAY HONG KONG):
View attachment 112646


Terrific. For the record, we at Vulture Central believe that - contrary to current wisdom - the Materazzi-felling incident was provoked not by references to Zidane's mother and his Algerian ancestry, but rather the suggestion that Italian wine may be of equal, or superior, quality to its French equivalent.

In the circumstances, Zidane's reaction as the embodiment of France was understandable. Let's face it, the Bastille was stormed for less. ®

Bootnote
We gather that's there's a lot more of this Zidane silliness down at SomethingAwful.com. Thanks to Mark Butler for the heads-up.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

HAHAHAHHA...More:

View attachment 112650


View attachment 112649


View attachment 112648


My personal favorite:
View attachment 112651


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^






















That is some super funny sh*t lol hahahaha


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Click me And laugh


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

http://widelec.org/zidane.html


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

anyway..i think he done well


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Not only does Zidane headbut the hell outta arrogant racist Italian football players but he also makes people laugh throughout the world....now isn't that nice....









Jay


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

If you want to laugh at some more Italians...

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13532925,00.html


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> If you want to laugh at some more Italians...
> 
> http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13532925,00.html


Or to keep laughing at the French:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/text/france.html


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Shame it has absolutely nothing to do with Football.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Shame it has absolutely nothing to do with Football.


Then how about this:

http://www.soccerhall.org/history/WorldCup_1998.htm

It's their only one...compared to Italy's four.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Heres a fun game Zidane Game


----------

